# Ephedrine + caffeine stack “EC”



## Nagi (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone ever heard of this? I am looking to lose weight fast I know how to eat right and workout, but I want to speed up the process.

Anyone know the proper dosage and sides?


----------



## Trump (Jul 7, 2020)

dosages vary depending on tolerances, I can’t take more than 8mg ephedrine so start low on both and asses how you feel. They will have appetite suppressant effect not sure about actual fat burning effect 



Nagi said:


> Anyone ever heard of this? I am looking to lose weight fast I know how to eat right and workout, but I want to speed up the process.
> 
> Anyone know the proper dosage and sides?


----------



## Beezy (Jul 7, 2020)

Only side I noticed was extreme irritability, but I am prone to that.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 9, 2020)

It works, works better with Aspirin but many claim that's when it's unhealthy. I just this week grabbed some Ephedrine for the first time in years, slammed a couple coffees and went right to 25mg. Seem to be fine and tolerating it without issue, definitely helping me not snack. Whether the fat loss speeds up it yet to be determined as I'm on vaca and not eating on plan right now.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 9, 2020)

In high school we used to drink ephedra sports drinks for track and field meets, bought at golds gym...


----------



## HH (Jul 10, 2020)

I sweat like a whore in church when taking anything ephedrine/caffeine related


----------



## snake (Jul 10, 2020)

Tried it. Didn't do anything notable for weight loss. Diet is the still the key.


----------



## Maxmaximorum (Jul 16, 2020)

When I was 17, they use to sell ephedrine right at the check out of most gas stations at the time. I took boatloads when I was younger. I think I first got addicted to the diuretic effect in the mirror and then just addicted period. I use to take it before going to school quite often.The crash becomes worse and worse as your tolerance and dosage increase. I don't think you really gain anything either by burning the candle at both ends. As mentioned, diet is the key. Changing the food habits that brought you to this point that you want something faster is far more important than ephedrine.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jul 16, 2020)

I used to do the ephedra coffee stack back in the day. I'd be wired AF for about four hours then crash. I'm sure my BP was over 180 systolic too. That's not good irrespective of age.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 18, 2020)

Eca stack helps out with appetite control and energy with me. Definitely helps on a cal deficit in my experience.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 18, 2020)

there was a sports drink called speed stack before ephedrine got banned

youd have loved it only side was 

while watching the porn I could never find that perfect scene to nut at

so it would be all night jacking off with no finish


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 19, 2020)

Just be careful.  It affects everyone differently.  I know person who got palpitations on it.  Personally, I could take it of leave it.  I'd rather just up my conditioning then be in a Kcal deficit and try running something to curb my appetite.


----------



## 24hreup (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes everyone reacts different to eph the old stack was 30mg eph + 200mg caf x 3 times a day 
eph can hit you quite hard so better start out low around 10mg and take it from there


----------



## Charger69 (Jul 19, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Just be careful.  It affects everyone differently.  I know person who got palpitations on it.  Personally, I could take it of leave it.  I'd rather just up my conditioning then be in a Kcal deficit and try running something to curb my appetite.



Be careful with stimulants. I got atrial fibrillation from them. The problem is, you need to have an EKG to know that you have them. It is not always apparent.


----------



## MS1605 (Jul 19, 2020)

Charger69 said:


> Be careful with stimulants. I got atrial fibrillation from them. The problem is, you need to have an EKG to know that you have them. It is not always apparent.



When you get afib, what are some of the dangers now? More prone to heart attacks and shit?


----------



## Charger69 (Jul 19, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> When you get afib, what are some of the dangers now? More prone to heart attacks and shit?



Yes.  Strokes, heart attack, etc. 
Usually, they give BP medicine and blood thinners even if BP is not high enough to prescribe it on its own.  
The most dangerous thing is that you do t necessarily know you have it.


----------

